# DaYan GuHong V4



## MDoe8 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi all,

I recently picked up the new stickerless GuHong and noticed that there were not many discussions here on it so I figured i'd give it a whirl.

For those that care, the box is nice and the unboxing is a good experience. I personally would rather it cost a few bucks cheaper and come in simple packaging, but I know some folks like fancy packaging. Comes with a screwdriver and a nice bag.

Out of the box thoughts:

Very lightweight (but not cheap feeling)
Stickerless colors are great
Very fast
VERY loose. Way too loose. I had to tighten this thing a bunch.
Papery smooth feel. 
Pretty quiet. Similar to the Valk Elite I'd say, but more papery.
Magnets are I would say upper medium. Maybe comparable to the middle or strong setting on the Tengyun v2. In my opinion, they are absolutely perfect for this cube.
Corner cutting is fine. Honestly, this is something that folks care too much about. I could go on and on about this subject. All modern speed cubes, by the numbers, corner cut great. It is more a matter of the characteristics of how they corner cut to match the feel of the cube. For example, I have my Tengyun v1 tightened quite a bit, to the point where the corner cutting is less than 45 degree, but it does not translate to any lockups because it cuts smoothly and compliments the turning of the cube. The GuHong has more of a snappy corner cut, not smooth, and it works great for the feel of the cube.

My setup:

I love when cubes are fast out of the box, because this means I have to gum it up a bit with heavier lube, which results in a quieter and smoother feel. This was the case with the GuHong, I added a bit of Controllius and decent amount of Martian to it. Feels perfect now.
Tightened it a couple turns to get medium tensions. It is way too loose out of the box, to the point where corner twists happen all the time.
That's it! There is not much to adjust on this, it is very standard. That being said, it's pretty spot on.

Conclusion:
This cube has become my main. I have been changing up between a Valk Elite, QiYi MS, and Tengyun V1 recently, but this takes the cake. The combination of attributes fit my preferences perfectly. It has the right look, feel, weight, and sound. 

I suppose folks will immediately want to compare this to the RS3M 2020. Mine has the extra magnets and a similar setup to the above. They are both fantastic, just boils down to preferences. I never liked the rs3m2020 much. It performed perfectly, matching my best times, but I just wasn't a fan of the feel. It is a tad heavier and just feels...less refined? Not sure. It's a great cube, without a doubt the best bang for the buck, just not for me. Most modern speed cubes will perform at a flagship level, so to me look/feel/sound is my deciding factor, which is where the GuHong wins out for me.

Hope this helps!


----------



## qwr (Jan 25, 2021)

Nice review. I don't have the guhong, but Owen Morrison here has a nice review video on it. The RS3M 2020 has a weighty solid turning and I think it feels pretty refined, whatever that means to a person. I don't think I would like a super light cube from my experience with the Meilong but maybe this cube is different. You should compare it to the GAN 11M Pro or a Meilong M in terms of lightweight cubes, if you have the others.


----------



## MDoe8 (Jan 25, 2021)

Thanks.

I do not have an 11M to compare, but I do have a Magnetized Meilong (not a factory Meilong M). Here are some notes on that:

Guhong is quite a bit faster
Guhong is more blocky/stable
Meilong is more flexible and forgiving
Meilong corner cutting is less "snappy"
Meilong edges are a bit more rounded, less sharp
M slices are easier on the Guhong (for this particular Meilong, which is self magenetized)
Guhong is quieter
Shades are quite a bit different on the two
Meilong is frosted, Guhong glossy
Guhong just a tad larger
Very similar in weight, Guhong maybe a tad lighter


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 26, 2021)

Nice review, I have the guhong v3, and I found it very small and light. So I never had the motivation to pick up the v4 when it was released.


----------



## qwr (Jan 26, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice review, I have the guhong v3, and I found it very small and light. So I never had the motivation to pick up the v4 when it was released.


Half the appeal for me to be able to claim I main a dayan guhong in 2021


----------



## MDoe8 (Jan 26, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice review, I have the guhong v3, and I found it very small and light. So I never had the motivation to pick up the v4 when it was released.



They feel quite a bit different, so I would not group them together. Besides the V3 being smaller; it has a looser, less stable feel. I also get a bit more catching with the v3 and it is louder. I do like them both, but the v4 feels quite a bit different, it is a better performing cube.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 26, 2021)

what else is good from dayan that is not 3x3 or megaminx? I wanna give them a try, but I dont need a 3x3 or mega


----------



## qwr (Jan 27, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> what else is good from dayan that is not 3x3 or megaminx? I wanna give them a try, but I dont need a 3x3 or mega


They have 2x2 Tengyun which is supposedly pretty amazing


----------



## Milominx (Jan 27, 2021)

qwr said:


> They have 2x2 Tengyun which is supposedly pretty amazing


Yeah i used to Main it but now i main the XMD Flare


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 27, 2021)

Yea I was abt to get it, but I got Valk 2m. BTW, is XMD Flare really that good?


----------



## Milominx (Jan 27, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Yea I was abt to get it, but I got Valk 2m. BTW, is XMD Flare really that good?


My Friend has Valk 2 M and XMD Flare is Almost like a better version of it but My Flare is fast and now even faster cus of DNM and My Friends Valk is quite slow


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 27, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Yea I was abt to get it, but I got Valk 2m. BTW, is XMD Flare really that good?



you literally just said that you thought the valk 2 was outdated--


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 27, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> View attachment 14642
> you literally just said that you thought the valk 2 was outdated--


I still main it because i dont have that money. It pops on my alot and many people have switched to mgc.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 27, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I still main it because i dont have that money. It pops on my alot and many people have switched to mgc.


Sounds like you just need to set it up properly. You probably should tighten it if it pops


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 27, 2021)

The flare is only 10 dollars when it is on sale. I might also upgrade to that this year.


----------



## qwr (Jan 27, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I still main it because i dont have that money. It pops on my alot and many people have switched to mgc.


you have a serious problem with the tensions then. 2x2 pops are not even a real problem since really old 2x2s


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 27, 2021)

qwr said:


> you have a serious problem with the tensions then. 2x2 pops are not even a real problem since really old 2x2s


yes, I also revieced a defected valk, but I do need to tighten it


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 28, 2021)

MDoe8 said:


> I added a bit of Controllius and decent amount of Martian to it


Finally, someone who sets up with SCS lubes!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Finally, someone who sets up with SCS lubes!


Trust me, scs lube is considerably worse than cubicle lube


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 28, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Trust me, scs lube is considerably worse than cubicle lube


I disagree, but I don't want to argue.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I disagree, but I don't want to argue.


Have you ever even tried cubicle lube? Just curious


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 28, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Have you ever even tried cubicle lube? Just curious


Yes. Weight 3 and 5


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Yes. Weight 3 and 5


You think it's fair to compare scs premium lube to cubicle basic silicone? Try cubicle premium lube, it's much better trust me


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 28, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> You think it's fair to compare scs premium lube to cubicle basic silicone? Try cubicle premium lube, it's much better trust me


And much more expensive.
The cubicle syringes suck. If they can't even design (heck, even copy) basic packaging, I don't see how they can make 'revolutionary lube'. Personally, I prefer SCS, and I think it needs more credit than you guys are giving it, but if I have to, I'll use cubicle.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> And much more expensive.
> The cubicle syringes suck. If they can't even design (heck, even copy) basic packaging, I don't see how they can make 'revolutionary lube'. Personally, I prefer SCS, and I think it needs more credit than you guys are giving it, but if I have to, I'll use cubicle.


Cubicle lube is expensive because it lasts longer than scs lube. I had a 10cc bottle of Martian and it only lasted for 5 months. My 10cc bottle of Mystic has been used for 5 months and it's only half empty (I frequently used both). AND it's much higher quality.

Also, in my experience, scs syringes suck equally as much (if not more) than cubicle syringes. Syringes in general suck.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Yes. Weight 3 and 5


FYI silicone is not cubicle lube. It's going to be the same on any store you get it from.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 28, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Cubicle lube is expensive because it lasts longer than scs lube. I had a 10cc bottle of Martian and it only lasted for 5 months. My 10cc bottle of Mystic has been used for 5 months and it's only half empty (I frequently used both). AND it's much higher quality.
> 
> Also, in my experience, scs syringes suck equally as much (if not more) than cubicle syringes. Syringes in general suck.


Huh, my scs is a bottle not a syringe. 


Nmile7300 said:


> FYI silicone is not cubicle lube. It's going to be the same on any store you get it from.


I guess thats true.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

the weight series is supposed to be like a cheaper, more basic lube that TC did not patent so other stores can also have it. How nice of TC!


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 28, 2021)

I dont really like the snappy feel of the guhong, but its nice, lube might help (for my cube i mean)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 28, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> I dont really like the snappy feel of the guhong, but its nice, lube might help (for my cube i mean)


snappy = stablity. if it wasn't snappy it would just be a flimsier tengyun


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 28, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> snappy = stablity. if it wasn't snappy it would just be a flimsier tengyun


does adding lube smoothen the snappiness?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 28, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> does adding lube smoothen the snappiness?


Lube doesn't change the feel of the cube in my opinon. It's still buttery and snappy. However lubing does change the speed, which is why I put a lot of weight 5


----------



## Milominx (Jan 28, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Lube doesn't change the feel of the cube in my opinon. It's still buttery and snappy. However lubing does change the speed, which is why I put a lot of weight 5


How do you slow cubes down with weight 5 it just speeds my cube up 
Edit: It is TC Weight 5


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 28, 2021)

Milominx said:


> How do you slow cubes down with weight 5 it just speeds my cube up
> Edit: It is TC Weight 5


TC weight 5 is a thick lubricant, it should slow cubes down.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 28, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> TC weight 5 is a thick lubricant, it should slow cubes down.


But j perm said on inside fast (tracks) and outside (pieces) slow and outside doesnt change much.
In his lube tutorial he said inside fast (tracks) and outside (pieces) slow


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 28, 2021)

Milominx said:


> But j perm said on inside fast (tracks) and outside (pieces) slow and outside doesnt change much


that's odd. weight 5 slows down cubes for me, regardless of where I put it. (although it is slowest when I put it outside)


----------



## Milominx (Jan 28, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> that's odd. weight 5 slows down cubes for me, regardless of where I put it. (although it is slowest when I put it outside)


i wil try on hmm all my cubes are lubed tho i will try on tengyun 2x2 cus it is fast


----------



## Milominx (Jan 28, 2021)

it did slow down a bit (sorry for double post)
Edit: it defenitely slowed down but not too much


----------



## qwr (Jan 28, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Trust me, scs lube is considerably worse than cubicle lube





Jam88 said:


> I disagree, but I don't want to argue.



I'm interested in your opinions but in the Lube thread


----------



## JTcuberanger (Feb 1, 2021)

MDoe8 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I do not have an 11M to compare, but I do have a Magnetized Meilong (not a factory Meilong M). Here are some notes on that:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this.
I just bought one, and waiting to get it. I love my (factory) Meilong M and was wondering how the Guhong v4 will compare. My family will appreciate the even-quieter cube when it arrives! Yay!


----------



## qwr (Feb 3, 2021)

JTcuberanger said:


> Thanks for this.
> I just bought one, and waiting to get it. I love my (factory) Meilong M and was wondering how the Guhong v4 will compare. My family will appreciate the even-quieter cube when it arrives! Yay!



also check out tengyun v1 for quiet cubes. seriously that cube is freakishly quiet.


----------



## Milominx (Feb 3, 2021)

My GuHong V4 Came yesterday and i Main it ootb


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 3, 2021)

Milominx said:


> My GuHong V4 Came yesterday and i Main it ootb


Wow nice, main it for which event, 3x3, OH or 3BLD?


----------



## MDoe8 (Feb 4, 2021)

JTcuberanger said:


> Thanks for this.
> I just bought one, and waiting to get it. I love my (factory) Meilong M and was wondering how the Guhong v4 will compare. My family will appreciate the even-quieter cube when it arrives! Yay!



Nice! Yeah, overall it's a quiet cube. It will snap a bit with larger corner cuts, but if you stay smooth, it's pretty darn quiet. Not Tengyun quiet, but not bad!


----------

